# steel (Tekla) Detailer



## upendramech (Feb 21, 2009)

Hello,

I had experience as a steel (Tekla) Detailer from India and willing to work in Singapore.Please any one can suggest me what i need to do.

Thanks and Regards,

Upender.


----------

